# Puyallup Washington swap meet coming up!



## redline1968 (Feb 18, 2017)

Swap meet date is march 18  2017 pullyup fairgrounds. Get your spaces now setup is 17th.. 40.00 each space bring your own tables  it's worth it. Hey tents cost money and you don't get wet...what else can you ask for...it's fully enclosed.  I got mine. Really is a Totally cool setup.  You get lots of people other than standard collectors come to buy bikes.. which is really nice to get better prices.  Also has a small bicycle show spot for displaying your cool bike inside the main building which is really nice.  They take good care of them. They are the nicest people to deal with too.  Let's make this the best swap and show the east coasters what a real swap is like.. details google pullyup swap meet Washington.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 20, 2017)

Are you coming up for this one REDLINE? I just posted a flyer and all the info on it a few minutes ago ...


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh yea I'm there got my two spaces.  I'm getting ready for it....can't wait...it at least a 5000 + squarefoot circus type tent for those who consider doing it. Really really nice setup.  A shame not to attend this one let's make it great!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 20, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Oh yea I'm there got my two spaces.  I'm getting ready for it....can't wait...it at least a 5000 + squarefoot circus type tent for those who consider doing it. Really really nice setup.  A shame not to attend this one let's make it great!



Redline ...The Tent is not happening this year ...We are inside the Showplex...What is your space number? I am A-4232..


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2017)

What!......inside the building!   Oh s..t well im glad I got 2spaces do we stay for 2 or 1 day?  It's nice and warm in there.. I'll bring stuff other than bikes again this year.  I Haven't gotten my space numbers yet.. should be any day. If I found room I look bring a show bike :0


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 21, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> What!......inside the building!   Oh s..t well im glad I got 2spaces do we stay for 2 or 1 day?  It's nice and warm in there.. I'll bring stuff other than bikes again this year.  I Haven't gotten my space numbers yet.. should be any day. If I found room I look brink a show bike :0



RIDE-ON! Looking forward to seeing what great stuff you shall bring....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yea I hope it rocks....I'm  looking forward to having fun....sell some crap.... ;0


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 22, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Swap meet date is march 18  2017 pullyup fairgrounds. Get your spaces now setup is 17th.. 40.00 each space bring your own tables  it's worth it. Hey tents cost money and you don't get wet...what else can you ask for...it's fully enclosed.  I got mine. Really is a Totally cool setup.  You get lots of people other than standard collectors come to buy bikes.. which is really nice to get better prices.  Also has a small bicycle show spot for displaying your cool bike inside the main building which is really nice.  They take good care of them. They are the nicest people to deal with too.  Let's make this the best swap and show the east coasters what a real swap is like.. details google pullyup swap meet Washington.



Thanks Redline !


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2017)

Yes.. it's a great even if it's in the main building better crowds.....and really friendly atmosphere.   Looking forward to see more bike vendors  there so......bring your show bike and show it.....


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 27, 2017)

Bump


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 9, 2017)

One week


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 9, 2017)

LET'S GO! You have to remember ..this is not only a vintage car swap,it is a vintage bicycle swap ,antique show plus you have all the other car venders that see it is a "vintage bicycle swap meet" and they look in their barns and drag along what they have...PLUS as an added BONUS... REDLINE IS GOING TO BE THERE!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 11, 2017)

Ha don't say that it will scare them... swap ........swap......it's almost here.... plus got to get one of those killer trophies.... so cool


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2017)

4.............days oh ya.......


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh boy...3 days.......


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok I know......your asking why is this a----h---l pushing this swap.  Well here is my answer.  There only 2 notable swaps  in pacific nw.  and this one shows bikes how cool is that.  Who loves bikes? We do right?  Well how often do you get to show your pride and joy to the regular public in a nice warm environment and buy/sell  at the same time. Not much in the pacific  nw. Yes Cali people have sun and do it often. Not here. So lets start something fun.  You vendors who contemplate selling well 40 bucks is not bad. Considering the previous swaps. Remember the grade school how small and tight the rules were. Yes it's not like the armory swaps but that won't happen anymore so this is it.  Remember the iron ranch rain out.  What a mess I'm still cleaning out from that miserable mess. So at least show with your bike and bs.  This is my answer.  Thanks


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 15, 2017)

Bump


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 15, 2017)

Luv'd the Armory swaps! 
If I was closer or had a tall stack of fun tickets to blow I'd be there fo sho


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 15, 2017)

Just got off the phone with one of the promoters ,still 2 booths available in the "bike swap area"...Contact BOB DALE 253-952-3746,Other space available .Remember not only is this vintage car parts ,but also a vintage bicycle swap meet. Some of those car guys see its a bicycle swap meet drag there barn fresh bike and other stuff along with them...Set-up is Friday starting at 1:00,Set-up Saturday is 6:00am -8:00am....


----------

